# CALLS for a CAUSE (sold)



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

=============
Ok here is the deal. Most of ya know I have been making calls for a while and I've been thinking of a way to introduce them to the members of PT first. So here is what I am going to do. A few members already have some of my calls and they can give you their opinion of them. I am touched by what Bar-d has done to help those that face far tougher battles in life than most of us will ever know. So I thought I would do this ---- I will be placing calls up for open auction to any member of Predator Talk to bid on. The auctions will run for around 4 days each ending at 12:00pm midnight Central Standard Time. ALL proceeds will go directly to The Joseph Thomas Foundation. All bids will be posted in the thread to be seen by all. If you are the winner you will proceed to the web site( http://josephthomasfoundation.org/ )and go to the donate button on the right side of the page and pay through PayPal. If you do not have a PayPal account please contact Bar-d via pm through our site for mailing information. Make sure to comment you are the winner of the auction on PT. Once Bar-d lets me know payment has been received I will get the calls out via USPS priority mail. I will contact all winners for their address in order to ship the call or calls out. I will be offering some sets and single calls as well. A full description of each call will be included in the initial post. Remember this is 100% for charity. Thank you and good luck.

Rodney

If you are not a member of PredatorTalk.com and wish to bid, please register and help us support this worthwhile cause.

OK so this is the first call up for auction.This is a set made from Jobillo wood from Guatemala.The taller call is a mid range call that sounds real well and blows easy. I can re-voice this call if you prefer a really raspy sound as well. It is about 3 inches in overall length with a 3/4 open exhaust.

The smaller call is 2 1/2 inches long with a 1/2 exhaust opening. It is a coaxer style call that makes great squeaks or bird sounds.Both calls have very clear grain follows and accent each other well.

For reference the the 2 rounds are 223 cal and 6.8SPC

































Please feel free to pm me with any questions.

Sorry this took up so much space. This auction will end Sunday night at 11:59pm CST


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You keep impressing me with every turn buddy. I have a few of Rodney's calls fellas. They look great, sound great, and are of great workmanship. Rodney's passion for wood working and predator calling really show.

For a good cause to boot! My Hat is off to you sir.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice Rodney, I also have a couple of his calls and as Rick said very high quality and sound is excellent. I'll be watching these...........


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks ItzDirty my pictures don't do these calls any justice for sure. I would consider these field grade throwum on the dash or in your pocket . They sound great and I forgot to mention these are oil finihed and wont fade from uv light. A little wax or oil and these calls will last for years. They a made from a dense and heavy hardwood which really sounds great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I won't waste any space, $25


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Good looking calls --I'll start you off at $40.00


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

$50


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

52


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

55


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great looking calls BigD, I commend you for what you are doing, a great cause for sure.

Come on Members ----- upping the bid by a dollar, how embarrassing -- you're not buying plastic or costume jewelery!!!!!!

$ 60.00


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Great job Rodney, and a great Idea.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Oh hassell.....you're taking all the fun out of it.


 Ya I guess if it's a dollar at a time it's better than no dollar.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

61 - just because


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

8 hours and 5 minutes till this auction closes. I will be posting the next auction in the morning on this thread. Good Luck !!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congratulations dwtrees for your winning bid. Please follow payment instructions in the 1st post. Be sure to pm me your address as well so i can get your calls in the mail to you.

Thank for supporting the Cause.

Rodney

This auction is closed.

Be sure to follow the next auction in Calls for a Cause


----------

